# Renting in Hua Hin



## edgutek (Feb 16, 2014)

We have been in Hua Hin for about two weeks now and getting ready to look for a long term rental. Prefer 1 or 2 bedrooms, secure, modern, something away from the beach but not far from town (easy transport connection). 

1. Know of any good areas/developments to look at?

2. Know of any good agents/agencies to contact?

Thanks!

Ed


----------



## asianscouser (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi, what price range do you have in mind.?


----------



## edgutek (Feb 16, 2014)

Would prefer to spend around 18-20000B, but am willing to go as high as 25000B if nothing nice is available at the lower price.


----------



## asianscouser (Feb 14, 2014)

edgutek said:


> Would prefer to spend around 18-20000B, but am willing to go as high as 25000B if nothing nice is available at the lower price.


You should have no problem finding a reasonable condo/House for that price, i live close to pattaya and for 20,000 a month you can rent a lovely house.

I have a friend living in hua hin, will continue trying to contact him for you, in the mean time i suggest you Google rentals in the area you would like to stay, will get back to you ASAP.

Regards!!


----------



## edgutek (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Look forward to hearing back


----------



## stargeezer (Jan 13, 2014)

Check around the market mall as well, there are some rentals
available there. 
Stargeezer


----------



## edgutek (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks again. Will check in with both places.


----------



## edgutek (Feb 16, 2014)

Also thought that would be a good area. Heard there were quite a few developments on the fringe of town to the west. Thank you.


----------

